# Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren



## nfsgame (25. März 2011)

*Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hi,
Ich hab ein Problem mit der Steuersoftware von dem Mischpult mit dem ich arbeite. Die Software hört auf den Namen "iLive Editor". Ich habe die Linuxversion heruntergeladen von der Herstellerseite, ausführbar gemacht und wenn ich sie öffnen möchte (Terminal oder per Doppelklick) passiert rein gar nix...

Nicht lachen bei der Frage: Kann das daran liegen, dass die SW ne x86 ist und auf meinem Lap Ubuntu-Studio 10.10 x64 läuft?

"file ilive" sagt:


> ilive: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped


----------



## Star_KillA (25. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit der Steuersoftware von dem Mischpult mit dem ich arbeite. Die Software hört auf den Namen "iLive Editor". Ich habe die Linuxversion heruntergeladen von der Herstellerseite, ausführbar gemacht und wenn ich sie öffnen möchte (Terminal oder per Doppelklick)



Also du hast Windows oder wie ? Oder warum machst du die dann ausführbar ?


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Im Startpost steht, dass ich Ubuntu-Studio 10.10 x64 nutze.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Evtl. musst Du die compat libs noch nachinstallieren (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit). Allerdings steht im Readme, dass das Tool in Java programmiert ist und die entsprechende Runtime braucht (http://www.allen-heath.com/dl/iLive%20Series/Software/Firmware/1.80/Readme%201.80%20Editor.pdf).


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke, Java wars - wie peinlich . Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ...


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Für den Fall lohnt es sich immer, unter Linux auch grafische Programme in einem Terminal zu starten. Da bekommt man eigentlich meistens recht aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. März 2011)

Das problem ist zwar gelöst aber warum hast du Geschrieben du machst es ausführbar ?


----------



## Jimini (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das problem ist zwar gelöst aber warum hast du Geschrieben du machst es ausführbar ?


 
Weil unter Linux Dateien nur ausführbar sind, wenn sie +x, also "executable" geflaggt sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Jop, so isses , das kann selbst ich mir merken .


----------



## Star_KillA (26. März 2011)

*AW: Mischpultsteuersoftware lässt sich nicht installieren*

Naja gut ich als Windows User hab da keine Ahnung ^^


----------

